# HSA $200?



## brizzality (Apr 28, 2022)

They said we’d get $200 in our HSA, I only got $20. did someone leave out a zero and get fired??


----------



## Panda13 (Apr 28, 2022)

I think someone screwed up.


----------



## TeamMember98 (May 1, 2022)

I got $20 as well.


----------



## brizzality (May 1, 2022)

I called and they said they were aware. Seems like an easy fix that they are in no hurry to fix. What a joke IMO


----------



## Anelmi (May 1, 2022)

I didn’t even get the $20


----------



## Panda13 (May 2, 2022)

brizzality said:


> I called and they said they were aware. Seems like an easy fix that they are in no hurry to fix. What a joke IMO


Thanks for calling. What a joke. I have a doctor bill to cover  with HSA.


----------



## Anelmi (May 2, 2022)

I just got an email about the “funding error.” Should be fixed by May 6th.


----------



## ION the Prize (May 2, 2022)

Anelmi said:


> I just got an email about the “funding error.” Should be fixed by May 6th.



"We discovered a funding error with Target’s 2022 Well-being Rewards program in which a lower amount than expected was deposited to your Health Savings Account (HSA). We have corrected this error and the additional Well-being Rewards dollars are being deposited into your HSA by May 6, 2022."


----------



## ION the Prize (May 2, 2022)

"No action is necessary. We apologize for the error and any inconvenience it may have caused."


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 2, 2022)

Panda13 said:


> Thanks for calling. What a joke. I have a doctor bill to cover  with HSA.


Pay it and reimburse yourself when it shows up.


----------



## Panda13 (May 3, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Pay it and reimburse yourself when it shows up.


Yep I know. Done that before.


----------



## Anelmi (May 3, 2022)

Don't spouses also get the $200 if covered under TM insurance? Because I got my $200 but he did not.


----------



## brizzality (May 3, 2022)

No, not the initial 200. I think if they get a check up


----------



## TeamMember98 (May 3, 2022)

It was fixed the day after I got the email


----------



## Anelmi (May 3, 2022)

I’m pretty sure they get the $200 too and then an additional $300 with a checkup.


----------



## brizzality (May 14, 2022)

Yeah I got it too. Who messed that up?


----------



## Greenandred (May 14, 2022)

I went for an eye exam and got the $300 for a total of $500 in HSA account.


----------

